# Suche Forellenköder 1-5g für den Bach.



## Verstrahlt (28. April 2021)

Hallo,
wie im Thread Titel schon ersichtlich suche ich ein paar neue Köder für mein UL Tackle
um am bach zu Angeln ( 10-50cm Wassertiefe 2-3m breit)
Spinner und Wobbler sind genug vorhanden.
Mit Gummis hab ich nicht viel erfahrung.
Naturköder wie Würmer sind erst ab eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang erlaubt.
Mit was seid ihr erfolgreich  ?


----------



## Michael.S (28. April 2021)

Spoons , sind doch extra für Forellen gemacht aber mangels Forellengewässer müssen sie bei mir auf Barsche ran , ich sammle die grade gibt so schöne verschiedene Muster


----------



## crisis (28. April 2021)

mit Spinner und Wobbler.


----------



## Forelle74 (28. April 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie im Thread Titel schon ersichtlich suche ich ein paar neue Köder für mein UL Tackle
> um am bach zu Angeln ( 10-50cm Wassertiefe 2-3m breit)
> Spinner und Wobbler sind genug vorhanden.
> ...


Bei uns gehen auch Wobbler und Blech am besten. 
Gummis taugen mir nicht so und fangen auch nicht besonders an natürlichen Gewässern. 
Also nur auf Bafos.
Barsch geht sehr gut auf kleine Fischerl oder Twister.

Vielleicht fehlt dir noch ne kleine Spoon Kollektion. 
Ich mag auch gern etwas ausgefalleneres aus dem Salzwasser Bereich. 
Kleine Bugs gehen auch Prima. 
Wie kinetic,Fladen usw.. 
Gibt aber auch Haufenweise Zeug davon.





Grüße Michi


----------



## Seele (28. April 2021)

Ich wüsste ja sogar richtig Gute    

Was aber auch gut geht im UL-Bereich sind Towaterköder, funktionieren aber nicht immer und muss man mit umgehen können.


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (28. April 2021)

Mit Spinnern habe ich sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen am Bach gemacht. Leichte Spinner mit breitem Spinnerblatt hat es mir in starker Strömung schon an die Wasseroberfläche gedrückt. Teilweise hüpft der Spinner dann sogar aus dem Wasser. Daher würde ich bei Spinnern eher schwerer Exemplare nehmen, mit eher länglich geformten Blättern. 
Im Bach fische ich gerne kleine Gummifische (3,5 bis 5 cm Länge) oder kleine Wobbler.


----------



## Bilch (28. April 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Mit was seid ihr erfolgreich  ?


Mit allen  Vor allem benutze ich Spinner und Wobbler, aber auch Gummis. Empfehlen kann ich Fox Zander Shad 7,5 cm in natürlichen Farbtönen (am besten am Chebu Rig, bei Dir mit einem 2 oder 3 g Kopf). Könntest noch mit einem Forellenzopf oder Streamer versuchen, auch sehr empfehlensvert


----------



## Seele (28. April 2021)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Mit Spinnern habe ich sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen am Bach gemacht. Leichte Spinner mit breitem Spinnerblatt hat es mir in starker Strömung schon an die Wasseroberfläche gedrückt. Teilweise hüpft der Spinner dann sogar aus dem Wasser. Daher würde ich bei Spinnern eher schwerer Exemplare nehmen, mit eher länglich geformten Blättern.
> Im Bach fische ich gerne kleine Gummifische (3,5 bis 5 cm Länge) oder kleine Wobbler.


Du meinst Weidenblattspinner (willow leaf). Die sind speziell für stärkere Strömung, da sie weniger Angriffsfläche am Spinnerblatt haben. Dagegen im Stillwasser machen diese weniger Druck - was nicht immer ein Nachteil sein muss, lediglich eine Eigenschaft.


----------



## Verstrahlt (28. April 2021)

Ich benutze hauptsächlich Mepps Aglia in Größe 1 ... Fange damit immer was  aber an eingien Ecken der streckegeht damit garnix. Fische schwimmen kurz hinterher drehen aber dann ab. Hab vom Fliegen fischen noch paar schwere Nymphen aber ka wie ich die führen soll. Und Gummis naja noch nie damit ne Forelle gefangen.... 
Auf Kleine spoons warte ich noch hab beim Chinesen bestellt ...^^


----------



## Forelle74 (28. April 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich benutze hauptsächlich Mepps Aglia in Größe 1 ... Fange damit immer was  aber an eingien Ecken der streckegeht damit garnix. Fische schwimmen kurz hinterher drehen aber dann ab. Hab vom Fliegen fischen noch paar schwere Nymphen aber ka wie ich die führen soll. Und Gummis naja noch nie damit ne Forelle gefangen....
> Auf Kleine spoons warte ich noch hab beim Chinesen bestellt ...^^


Nymphen sind auch an der Spinnrute Top. 
Nymphen einfach über Grund zupfen oder leicht aufsteigen lassen. 
Zu leichte kann man auch bisl beschweren mit tungsten Putty oder Zwickblei.


----------



## fwde (28. April 2021)




----------



## Lajos1 (28. April 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich benutze hauptsächlich Mepps Aglia in Größe 1 ... Fange damit immer was  aber an eingien Ecken der streckegeht damit garnix. Fische schwimmen kurz hinterher drehen aber dann ab. Hab vom Fliegen fischen noch paar schwere Nymphen aber ka wie ich die führen soll. Und Gummis naja noch nie damit ne Forelle gefangen....
> Auf Kleine spoons warte ich noch hab beim Chinesen bestellt ...^^


Hallo,

schau mal, ob Du Veltic in Größe 0 auftreiben kannst (entspricht i.e. den Mepps 1) am besten in rot/silber oder auch schwarz/silber.
Die Nymphen einfach herzuppeln und immer darauf achten, dass die Schnur gespannt ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## BaFO (8. Mai 2021)

Hey, 
wenn Du mit 1-5g das reine Köder Gewicht meinst, dann die üblichen Verdächtigen:
Spinner (Gr. 0-2), Wobbler (~5cm), Blinker/Spoons, aber auch Gummiköder. 

Ich habe dieses Jahr mit dem Easy Shiner (Keitech) und dem Panfish Assassin gut gefangen. Sowohl gejiggt als auch geleert. 
Klassiker wie der Turbo Tail gehen auch! 

Falls 1-5g das Wg sind, wird es schon enger. 
Das sind Spoons denkbar, Spinner verursachen zu viel Druck (gg die Strömung vor allem), Größe 0-1 gehen noch mit der Strömung gefischt. 
Kleine Gummiwürmer aus dem Put+Take Bereich gehen auch (am Chebu). 

Aber auch Streamer sind ne gute Option, Wooly Bugger oder Zonker-Modelle. Genau das will ich dieses Jahr auch intensiver benutzen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. Mai 2021)

Habe Freitag meine Spoons aus China bekommen und naja ...  nach 1 Stunde noch keinen Fisch gehabt. Hab dann einen 1er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten angehängt und in 30min 6 Fische gefangen. Waren zwar alle untermaßig aber sie haben gebissen. Ich Fische fast immer mit der Strömung bei 20 Würfen ist vielleicht ein Wurf bei dem ich gegen die Strömung einhole. Werde die Spoons die Woche nochmal testen , wenn wieder nichts beißt kommen die in den Keller... 
Ob es an mir liegt oder an den Ködern keine Ahnung... 
Mehr wie auf dem Bild nehm ich nie mit zum Forellenangeln , sind fast alles 1er Mepps, paar Balzer Colonel mit Einzelhaken, paar kleine Wobbler , Twister und nen Gummifischchen der noch nie gefangen hat 
Werde mit jetzt noch 2 Koppenstreamer zum testen besorgen hoffe da geht was mit


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Mai 2021)

Manchmal klappen Spoons, manchmal Spinner, manchmal beides. Was immer nen Versuch wert ist, köder einen Gummiwurm auf den Haken des Spoons. Hat manchmal schon entscheidend mehr Bisse gebracht als ohne.


----------



## -Michael- (11. Mai 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Habe Freitag meine Spoons aus China bekommen und naja ...  nach 1 Stunde noch keinen Fisch gehabt. Hab dann einen 1er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten angehängt und in 30min 6 Fische gefangen. Waren zwar alle untermaßig aber sie haben gebissen. Ich Fische fast immer mit der Strömung bei 20 Würfen ist vielleicht ein Wurf bei dem ich gegen die Strömung einhole. Werde die Spoons die Woche nochmal testen , wenn wieder nichts beißt kommen die in den Keller...
> Ob es an mir liegt oder an den Ködern keine Ahnung...
> Mehr wie auf dem Bild nehm ich nie mit zum Forellenangeln , sind fast alles 1er Mepps, paar Balzer Colonel mit Einzelhaken, paar kleine Wobbler , Twister und nen Gummifischchen der noch nie gefangen hat
> Werde mit jetzt noch 2 Koppenstreamer zum testen besorgen hoffe da geht was mit


Ich habe genau gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich fische die 2. Saison mit UL und verwende nur noch Spoons - bevorzugt welche von Ali...
Ich fange gut mit gelb/schwarz
Angle aber in Seen


----------



## Bilch (11. Mai 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Habe Freitag meine Spoons aus China bekommen und naja ...  nach 1 Stunde noch keinen Fisch gehabt. Hab dann einen 1er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten angehängt und in 30min 6 Fische gefangen. Waren zwar alle untermaßig aber sie haben gebissen. Ich Fische fast immer mit der Strömung bei 20 Würfen ist vielleicht ein Wurf bei dem ich gegen die Strömung einhole. Werde die Spoons die Woche nochmal testen , wenn wieder nichts beißt kommen die in den Keller...
> Ob es an mir liegt oder an den Ködern keine Ahnung...
> Mehr wie auf dem Bild nehm ich nie mit zum Forellenangeln , sind fast alles 1er Mepps, paar Balzer Colonel mit Einzelhaken, paar kleine Wobbler , Twister und nen Gummifischchen der noch nie gefangen hat
> Werde mit jetzt noch 2 Koppenstreamer zum testen besorgen hoffe da geht was mit


Deswegen fische ich die 1er Spinner überhaupt nicht mehr; und auch 2er Spinner nur ab und zu - die Gefahr untermaßige Fische zu verangeln ist einfach zu groß, da gehe ich lieber als Schneider nach Hause!

Wirst Du die Koppenstreamer, die ich verlinkt habe, kaufen? Ich habe heuer auch zwei gekauft, habe sie jedoch nocht nicht ausprobiert. Sind aber von einem mMn größten Experten auf diesem Gebiet und bestimmt sehr fängig, wenn man sie richtig führen kann


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. Mai 2021)

Bis jetzt hab ich noch kein Plan wo ich die Streamer bestelle, mal gucken was ich noch an kleinkram brauche dann entscheide ich  versuche immer am porto zu sparen und dafür nen Köder mehr zu bekommen 
Das mit dem verangeln von kleinen ist mir auch schon passiert aber seitdem ich paar auf einzelhaken umgebaut habe ist das echt selten geworden. Und wiederhaken ist bei allen Ködern die ich öfter nutze angedrückt da nur das hier erlaubt sind. Bei Barschen passiert mir das leider immer mal wieder wenn die nen 1er haken mit nem Tauwurm sich reinsaugen.


----------



## fwde (27. August 2021)

Suche für meine Kombination (bis max. 5 g) am Bach noch ein paar neue Köder

Ich nehme gerne den kleinsten Easy Shiner 2" oder Reins 2" Gummikrebse MINI AX CRAW oder
Reins 2" Fat G-Tail Grub am Cheburashka Offset Haken & Tungsten. Aber es gibt ja viele andere gute Köder.

Könnt Ihr Bitte mal eure 4-5 Top Forellen Köder (also alles was nicht Gummi ist) für den kleinen Bach (Forellenteich sollte außen vor sein) nennen.

Danke im voraus









						Angeln mit Streamer
					

Mit großen Fliegen fängt man große Forellen. Kein Wunder, dass sich viele Angler regelrecht aufs Fliegenfischen mit dem Streamer spezialisiert haben. Während man beim Fischen mit der Trockenfliege oder Nymphe in der Regel seine Fliege mit der Strömung treiben lässt, erfordert das Streamerfischen...




					www.doctor-catch.com


----------



## Seele (27. August 2021)

Mit was ich am Erfolgreichsten bin weiß ja so ziemlich jeder. 
Sehr erfolgreich ist aber auch das Fischen mit Fliegen, Nymphen, usw. am Zwickblei. Ist für die Angler interessant, welche keine Fliegenrute besitzen oder nicht beherrschen. Man kann das Blei am Seitenarm fischen oder direkt auf das Vorfach zwicken. Köder verhält sich dabei jeweils unterschiedlich. Danke fwde für die Gedankenstütze, das könnte ich mal wieder machen. 

Meine Top 5:
- Forellenzopf
- Koppenstreamer
- Wobbler
- kleinste Topwaterköder (meist bei niedrigem und klaren Wasser)


----------



## Bilch (27. August 2021)

fwde, wenn ich 5 Köder wählen müsste, wären das
- Blue Fox Vibrax Fluorescent Gr. 2, 6 g Rainbow Trout
- Rapture BB Crank 05 4,5 cm, 7 g, 18/SO
- Goldy Fighter 3,5 cm, 3,5 g MCC
- Tasmanian Devil (Little Devil), 7 g, Pinky
- tiefe Stellen und den Grund habe ich vor allem mit Gummis beangelt, um einen bebleiten Köder zu haben, würde ich dann einen Forellenzopf nehmen (habe damit nicht viel geangelt, scheint aber sehr fängig zu sein)


----------



## Michael.S (27. August 2021)

FTM Masu Wobbler , kleiner Miniwobbler , läuft sehr gut , es gibt auch ein Video auf Youtube https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DXN75P2/?coliid=I3LF94G7DMQA96&colid=35SALTW3UOSM1&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> - Forellenzopf
> - Koppenstreamer


Moin

hast du die Streamer auch in Braun noch?


----------



## DenizJP (27. August 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> FTM Masu Wobbler , kleiner Miniwobbler , läuft sehr gut , es gibt auch ein Video auf Youtube https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07DXN75P2/?coliid=I3LF94G7DMQA96&colid=35SALTW3UOSM1&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



dann mach ich was falsch...

bei mir lief der richtig kagge...


----------



## Seele (27. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> hast du die Streamer auch in Braun noch?


Nicht im Thread, schick dir ne PN


----------



## rippi (27. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> fwde, wenn ich 5 Köder wählen müsste, wären das
> - Blue Fox Vibrax Fluorescent Gr. 2, 6 g Rainbow Trout
> - Rapture BB Crank 05 4,5 cm, 7 g, 18/SO
> - Goldy Fighter 3,5 cm, 3,5 g MCC
> ...


Das ist die korrekte Liste. Alles andere ist falsch!


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. August 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> dann mach ich was falsch...
> 
> bei mir lief der richtig kagge...


Die laufen halbwegs... ganz dünne Schnur so 0.6 und micro snap dann gehts. hab es mit 0.12 geflochtener getestet das war fürn Arsch.

Bei Seele wollt ich die ganze Zeit schon was bestellen habs aber immernoch nicht geschafft. Die Berichte hier im Forum über die Zöpfe und Koppen sind alle Positiv!

Mein Lieblingsköder für Fluss/Bach alle auf einzelhaken umgebaut
-1er Mepps in Silber mit roten Punkten 3.5g
wenn ich damit nach 30min nicht 2-3 Fische gefangen hab wechsel ich auf kleine Wobbler.
-Colonel Wobbler UV Striker Minnow (Black Toxic)  in 5cm ~3g
-Trout Attack Crankbait  3cm ~2g
-Cormoran Wobbler Cor F16 2,7cm  ~2.5g
-kleiner Twister


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. August 2021)

Bis 5g, da gibts nicht viel, wären ja alles Köder speziell für kleine Forellen und das will ja keiner .

Also bleiben,
Koppenstreamer (Kaninchenzonker + Metallkopf)
Koppenstreamer (Wolle + Bleibeschwerung)
Koppenstreamer (Rehhaar + Blei...)
dann Kopp...ok auch mal anderes 
Wobbler Salmo Bullhead (sinkend oder Floater, gewässerabhängig)
Wobbler Illex Tiny Fry (viel Masse, wenig Klasse)

Streamer haben den großen Vorteil, daß man durch eine Mindestgröße schon vorselektiert, ausserdem ist wechselnde Gewässertiefe kein Problem.
Wobbler haben mehr Eigenattraction, haken aber viel mehr kleine Fische. Spinner schließe ich mal komplett aus. Die sind höchstens für reine Satzfischgewässer was weil kleine Forellen damit ganz schnell verangelt sind.


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Spinner schließe ich mal komplett aus. Die sind höchstens für reine Satzfischgewässer was weil kleine Forellen damit ganz schnell verangelt sind.


Drillingshaken sind hier bei mir an allen Forellengewässern verboten und nur Schonhaken damit verangelt man eigentlich nie was.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. August 2021)

Drillingshaken hin, Schonhaken her, ich regle das halt lieber von vornherein über die Ködergröße. Hab da eine einfache Faustregel gefunden: knapp ein Drittel der zu erwartenden Fischgröße für den Köder. Was ich erst gar nicht dran habe, muß ich nicht, drillen, keschern, anfassen, lösen usw.
Für mich war schon die Nennung des Tiny Fry hart an der Grenze, der ist eine wahre Fangmaschine aber halt fast ausschließlich für Kleinkram.


----------



## Bilch (27. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Drillingshaken hin, Schonhaken her, ich regle das halt lieber von vornherein über die Ködergröße. Hab da eine einfache Faustregel gefunden: knapp ein Drittel der zu erwartenden Fischgröße für den Köder. Was ich erst gar nicht dran habe, muß ich nicht, drillen, keschern, anfassen, lösen usw.
> Für mich war schon die Nennung des Tiny Fry hart an der Grenze, der ist eine wahre Fangmaschine aber halt fast ausschließlich für Kleinkram.


Es gibt Gewässer, wo ich auch ähnlich vorgehe.
Aber 1/3 ?! Du angelst ja nicht mit 10 cm Ködern auf Forellen, oder?


----------



## fwde (27. August 2021)

Was ist von den Balzer Trout Crank 3cm 2g - Wobbler zu halten ?


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Es gibt Gewässer, wo ich auch ähnlich vorgehe.
> Aber 1/3 ?! Du angelst ja nicht mit 10 cm Ködern auf Forellen, oder?


Meine Koppenstreamer binde ich ab ca. 8 cm, hoch bis 15 cm. Bis vor 2 Jahren waren es eher Woolheadstreamer, da musste ich aufgrund des fehlenden Kopfgewichtes noch längere Haken benutzen um die erforderliche Beschwerung unterzubringen. Die gingen dann auch schon mal bis 18 cm Gesamtlänge . Die waren eher für die großen Döbel gedacht, haben aber auch Bafos gefangen.
Ich fische auch gern UL, habe aber das Gefühl das beim Gedöns über Miniwobbler und co. vergessen wird, was für krasse Räuber Bafos sein können.

Ich weiss nicht genau wo mein "Sommerfischereithread" versandet ist, da hatte ich mehrere Döbel von grade mal ~ 45, die sich 17 - 18 cm lange Streamer komplett rein ballerten. Am Winzi-bach, dem 1,5 m Rinnsal von dem ich neulich mal berichtet habe, liegt meine gesamte Entnahme in mehr als 30 Jahren bei vllt. 10 Fischen insgesamt. 3 davon hatten Mäuse im Magen, einfach weils dort nicht viel gibt. Eine davon müsste auch irgendwo im Bafothread verewigt sein, 2015 ca.  Mich hat das so kirre gemacht, daß ich es dort mit Mausstreamern an der Spinnrute herum gehüpft bin! Hat natürlich nicht funktioniert weil die schwimmen müssen und deshalb einfach nicht mehr zu werfen sind .

Btw. bestimmt hat es der eine oder andere schon festgestellt : wo man eine 45 oder gar 50 +(wilde, nicht Besatz)  fängt, wird man garantiert vorher keine 20er fangen, die sind nämlich längst getürmt oder aufgefressen. 30er hingegen können da durchaus stehen, die sind für die Chefin nämlich zu groß als Futter und zu klein als Konkurrenz.
 Kurzum, 10 cm bietet relativ hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit einen mindestens maßigen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen. Wo man ne 50er erwarten könnte, halte ich selbst 20 cm bei lang gestreckten Ködern nicht für überdimensioniert.


----------



## Seele (27. August 2021)

Hat Hanjupp-0815 sehr richtig analysiert. Aber man braucht auch den entsprechenden Bestand dazu im Gewässer. 
Ich kann mich noch an meinen ersten Wedler erinnern den ich gebaut habe (hängt glaube ich noch im Keller). War aus fuchsfrei. Optisch Note 5. Aber gleich beim ersten Wurf ist ne nicht mal 40cm lange Forelle drauf geknallt. Und der Wedler hatte sicher um 20cm....


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. August 2021)

Da hier fast nur Fliegenfischer sind bei mir am Wasser sind die zugewachsenen Stellen die besten.
Überall wo man Platz hat ist nurnoch kleinzeug bis 25cm.
Die guten haben ~40cm.
Ich werds mal mit größeren Wobblern versuchen wenn das Wetter wieder etwas besser ist. Nächste Woche nur regen gemeldet :-/


----------



## Forelle74 (27. August 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Was ist von den Balzer Trout Crank 3cm 2g - Wobbler zu halten ?


Hab 2 davon.
Ausser mal nen Döbel nix gefangen damit. 
Ich mag größere Wobbler. 
Früher waren  die Minnows eine Bank.
Gab Modelle um die 5-7cm.  so in etwa.
Hab da noch n ganzes Sammelsurium.

Jetzt würde ich Meine Top 5 wie folgt äußern. 
1. Streamer / Wooly Bugger
2.Wobbler
3.Nassfliege
4.Spoon/ kleine Blinker
5. Rest was so in der Box liegt 
Grüße Michi


----------



## Bilch (27. August 2021)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Meine Koppenstreamer binde ich ab ca. 8 cm, hoch bis 15 cm. Bis vor 2 Jahren waren es eher Woolheadstreamer, da musste ich aufgrund des fehlenden Kopfgewichtes noch längere Haken benutzen um die erforderliche Beschwerung unterzubringen. Die gingen dann auch schon mal bis 18 cm Gesamtlänge . Die waren eher für die großen Döbel gedacht, haben aber auch Bafos gefangen.
> Ich fische auch gern UL, habe aber das Gefühl das beim Gedöns über Miniwobbler und co. vergessen wird, was für krasse Räuber Bafos sein können.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht genau wo mein "Sommerfischereithread" versandet ist, da hatte ich mehrere Döbel von grade mal ~ 45, die sich 17 - 18 cm lange Streamer komplett rein ballerten. Am Winzi-bach, dem 1,5 m Rinnsal von dem ich neulich mal berichtet habe, liegt meine gesamte Entnahme in mehr als 30 Jahren bei vllt. 10 Fischen insgesamt. 3 davon hatten Mäuse im Magen, einfach weils dort nicht viel gibt. Eine davon müsste auch irgendwo im Bafothread verewigt sein, 2015 ca.  Mich hat das so kirre gemacht, daß ich es dort mit Mausstreamern an der Spinnrute herum gehüpft bin! Hat natürlich nicht funktioniert weil die schwimmen müssen und deshalb einfach nicht mehr zu werfen sind .
> ...


Verstehe, auf Großstreamer habe ich total vergessen und hatte nur 10 und mehr cm große Wobbler, GuFis usw. vor den Augen. Diese kann ich mir am Bach wirklich nur schwer vorstellen. Am Stausee dagegen habe ich aber mit 12,5 cm GuFis und 22er Effzett schon schöne Forellen gefangen.


----------



## Verstrahlt (27. August 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Was ist von den Balzer Trout Crank 3cm 2g - Wobbler zu halten ?


Laufen recht gut an dünner Schnur. Gefangen hab ich damit bis jetzt nur kleine BaFo`s. Hatte die auch noch nicht so oft im Einsatz. 80% meiner Fische fang ich mit Spinner. 20% Wobbler. Mit Gummi hatte ich noch nie wirklich Glück auf Forelle.


----------



## Forelle74 (27. August 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Laufen recht gut an dünner Schnur. Gefangen hab ich damit bis jetzt nur kleine BaFo`s. Hatte die auch noch nicht so oft im Einsatz. 80% meiner Fische fang ich mit Spinner. 20% Wobbler. Mit Gummi hatte ich noch nie wirklich Glück auf Forelle.


Das mit den Gummifischen hört man oft auf Forellen.
Zumindest in Bächen und da wo auch Wilde rumschwimmen.
Das wäre auch mein Köder der letzten Wahl.

Mit Twister hab ich schon Bafos gefangen. 
Aber an einem Gewässer wo ich nicht damit gerechnet hab.
Die waren nämlich für was anderes gedacht. 
Allerdings hab ich die am Chebu über Grund gezupft.
Und es waren Besatz Bafos.
Und ich Fische so selten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (28. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Verstehe, auf Großstreamer habe ich total vergessen und hatte nur 10 und mehr cm große Wobbler, GuFis usw. vor den Augen. Diese kann ich mir am Bach wirklich nur schwer vorstellen. Am Stausee dagegen habe ich aber mit 12,5 cm GuFis und 22er Effzett schon schöne Forellen gefangen.


Klar, Wobbler oder Gummifische wären in der Größe übertrieben. Am Stausee fängst du deine Brummer mit großen Ködern weil die so groß sind und entsprechend ihr Futter auch groß sein muß.
Es geht auch nicht darum wie der Köder heisst, sondern das man etwas anderes macht als die Masse der Angler. Eine Forelle die groß geworden ist, hat so gut wie immer schon mal den Haken geschmeckt und wird vorsichtiger.
Mein erstes Spinnfischen im Frühjahr findet immer an einem kleinen Fluß statt. Mischgewässer, wo meist Naturköder benutzt werden,15- 20m breit, nach der Schneeschmelze richtig schnell und relativ lange kühl genug für Bachforellen. Da bei uns bis 1. Mai alles dicht ist wegen der Äschenschonzeit, tobe ich mich dort nach dem Winter aus, und es gibt immer zeitig Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen . Veräppelt wurde ich weil ich mit nem Savage Gear 4Play Jerk in 9,5 cm auf Bafos ging . Das hat sich schnell geändert als wir uns nach ner Std. aufm Rückweg wieder gesehen haben weil mein Limit voll war...
Selbst auf den kleinsten Reel Eel habe ich dort Bafos gefangen, leider war der mit Blei für meine 20g Rute dann doch etwas zu schwer.
Einfach bereit sein was anderes zu machen als die Masse, das ist meist das Erfolgsrezept.


----------



## fwde (29. August 2021)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden - Gummies (stellvertretend als Beispiel Easy Shiner 2")
steht also eher nicht an erster zweiter Stelle, sonder das fängigste ist und bleibt der Spinner ?

PS: Könnt Ihr Bitte 1-2-3 Spinner Produkt-Empfehlungen für den kleinen Bach geben 
Nur als Beispiel - https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/forellenangeln/forellenkoeder/forellenspinner/


----------



## Bilch (29. August 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden - Gummies (stellvertretend als Beispiel Easy Shiner 2")
> steht also eher nicht an erster zweiter Stelle, sonder das fängigste ist und bleibt der Spinner ?
> 
> PS: Könnt Ihr Bitte 1-2-3 Spinner Produkt-Empfehlungen für den kleinen Bach geben
> Nur als Beispiel - https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/forellenangeln/forellenkoeder/forellenspinner/


Ich habe einen schon genannt. Gute erfahrungen habe ich mit Blue Fox, Mepps und DAM Spinnern gemacht. Ein Spinnerblatt muss sofort nach Kurbelbeginn anfangen sich zu drehen und sich auch bei sehr niedrigen Einholgeschwindigkeit immer noch drehen, würde also von Billig-Spinnern abraten. Das man mit kleinen Ködern und vor allem mit den Spinnern vorsichtig sein muss, hat Hanjupp-0815 schon sehr gut erklärt. Ich würde Dir also wärmstens ans Herz legen immer ohne Widerhaken zu angeln, noch besser aber mit Einzelhaken


----------



## fwde (29. August 2021)

Danke euch bei den Tipps zu den UL Trout Ködern

Bei der Montage möchte ich es so einfach wie möglich halten und gleichzeitig Hänger vermeiden

Was ist von dem simplen *Split Shot Rig* im UL Forellen Bereich und bei Gummi-Ködern mit einfachem *Noise Hooking* zu halten ?


----------



## Michael.S (29. August 2021)

Bis größe 4 mache ich immer Noishooking  , es gibt auch Glasgewichte , sind vielleicht unauffälliger https://www.angeln-forellen.de/TFT-Vetro-short-Glasgewicht und von Jenzi gibt es welche aus durchsichtigen Kunstoff , ich hatte die ganz kleinen Illex Frey immer an der Caroliner Rig Montage angeboten , ich glaube da kamen aber viele Bisse auf das Blei


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. August 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Was ist von dem simplen *Split Shot Rig* im UL Forellen Bereich und bei Gummi-Ködern mit einfachem *Noise Hooking* zu halten ?


Im Bach wenig bis gar nix. Forellen sind keine Barsche, heisst sie saugen den Köder nicht ein. Deshalb ist Gummi, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wie die sonst unerreichbare Gumpenforelle oder Bilchs tiefstehende Stauseemonster, eine eher schlechte Wahl.

Im Bach werden sie dir unzählige Male den Köder abziehen oder ähnlich wie beim Spinner mal kurz anschubsen und dann abdrehen. Ausserdem hast du mit einer solchen Montage stromauf zu wenig Action, stromab ist eine solche Montage zu "flatternd" um sie mit den kurzen Forellenruten vernünftig kontrollieren zu können.
Um ein gewisses Mindesttempo kommst du beim Forellen fischen im Bach nicht herum.
 Ich fische sehr gerne Gummiköder und habe sämtliche Techniken auch am Bach probiert, die Erfolge waren aber sehr begrenzt. Dropshoten an unterspülten Ufern oder in den Taschen hinter großen Steinen ging halbwegs gut, brachte aber abartig viele Hänger. Falls man so etwas mag, unbedingt den Haken/Köder *nicht* mit Palomarknoten anbinden, sondern per Seitenarm. Forellen scheinen den "Nasenkontakt" mit der Schnur zu hassen, vermute ich zumindest. Mit ein paar Hopsern heran geführt brachte das aber wenigstens auch mal Fische und nicht nur Hänger. Trotzdem, Finessetechniken bleiben was für Barsch, Zander im Bach auch für Döbel, aber nix genaues für Bachforellen.


----------



## Seele (29. August 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Danke euch bei den Tipps zu den UL Trout Ködern
> 
> Bei der Montage möchte ich es so einfach wie möglich halten und gleichzeitig Hänger vermeiden
> 
> ...



Das geht ganz sicher schief. Forellen testen gerne mal ganz hinten den Köder. Wenn dort dann kein Haken sitzt, dann wär's das.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. August 2021)

Wenn schon Gummi auf Forelle (nicht gerade mein Favorit), dann unbedingt ein Action Shad oder zumindest ein Twister - mit No-Action geht da zumindest bei mir überhaupt gar nie was.

Wenn Gummi, dann muss der recht wuselig und flink laufen.



Seele schrieb:


> Das geht ganz sicher schief. Forellen testen gerne mal ganz hinten den Köder. Wenn dort dann kein Haken sitzt, dann wär's das.



Genau, sehr viele Angriff kommen von hinten und/oder unten. Nose Hooking halte ich darum auf Forelle auch für die denkbar schlechteste Anköderungsmethode.


----------



## Bilch (29. August 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden - Gummies (stellvertretend als Beispiel Easy Shiner 2") steht also eher nicht an erster zweiter Stelle, sonder das fängigste ist und bleibt der Spinner ?



Wie meinst Du das jetzt? Hast ja selbst geschrieben, wir sollen 5 Köder, die nicht Gummis sind, nennen:


fwde schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr Bitte mal eure 4-5 Top Forellen Köder (also alles was nicht Gummi ist) für den kleinen Bach (Forellenteich sollte außen vor sein) nennen.





fwde schrieb:


> Was ist von dem simplen *Split Shot Rig* im UL Forellen Bereich und bei Gummi-Ködern mit einfachem *Noise Hooking* zu halten ?


Kann das, was Seele und PirschHirsch geschrieben haben, nur bestätigen.

Habe übrigens schon weiter oben einen GuFi empfohlen


Bilch schrieb:


> Empfehlen kann ich Fox Zander Shad 7,5 cm in natürlichen Farbtönen (am besten am Chebu Rig, bei Dir mit einem 2 oder 3 g Kopf).


... aber auch mit anderen GuFis und Twistern habe ich auch am Bach schon gut gefangen, mit denen angle ich vor allem an ruhigen und strömungsarmen Abschnitten. Toll bei einem GuFi/Twister ist, dass man ihn sehr unterschiedlich führen und animieren kann - nur einleiern, oder mit Stopps, Zügen ..., twitchen, jiggen in allen Wasserschichten ... Hat mir alles schon Fische gebracht.

GuFis aber bitte nicht zu klein wählen, weil man mit "kleinen" Jighaken untermaßige Forellen schwer verletzen kann; wenn Du aber C&R angeln möchtest, dann GuFis lieber überhaupt nicht einsetzen


----------



## Michael.S (29. August 2021)

Diese werde ich mir jetzt bestellen , Keitech Sexy Impact 2,8 und Keitech Guard Spinning 1,8 gramm , macht zusammen 3,3 gramm , sieht doch ganz fängig aus


----------



## fwde (1. September 2021)

Veit Wilde scheint ja den FTM Rodeo X-Trema Spinner recht gerne beim Bachforellen fischen einzusetzen

und meint das man durchaus mit nur verschiedenen 3 (allerdings größeren) Ködern ganz gut klar kommt

Was haltet Ihr von dieser Auswahl - besonders von dem FTM Rodeo X-Trema Spinner ?


----------



## Bilch (2. September 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Veit Wilde scheint ja den FTM Rodeo X-Trema Spinner recht gerne beim Bachforellen fischen einzusetzen
> 
> und meint das man durchaus mit nur verschiedenen 3 (allerdings größeren) Ködern ganz gut klar kommt
> 
> ...


Wenn Du Dir die 5 Köder anschaust, die ich vorgeschlagen habe, wirst Du sehen, dass 3 davon den Ködern auf diesem Bild sehr ähnlich sind


----------



## BaFO (5. September 2021)

Das o. g. Splitshot-rig kann auch gerade an langsam fließenden Abschnitten (Rückströmungen, Staubereiche...) mit kleinen Creature baits (z. B. Berkley Sparkle nymph, Krebsimitat) erfolgreich gefischt werden.
Darauf gehen dann auch mal Döbel und Barsch ganz gerne.
Das Gute daran ist, dass man es eben wirklich super leicht und super langsam fischen kann. Im Extremfall klappt es auch super mit Tauwurm gezupft, gerade, wenn die Fische zickig sind und KuKö eher meiden.
LG Max


----------



## fwde (6. September 2021)

Am Wochenende habe ich mir mal einen kleinen zugewachsenen Bach nur bewaffnet mit der Wathose angeschaut um mal ein erstes Gefühl zu bekommen
Da der kleine Bach recht schwer zugängig ist wird dort anscheinend überhaupt nicht geangelt. Vielleicht aber auch weil dort gar kein Fisch vorhanden ist

Der Wasserstand ist so von 5-10 cm bis in den Gumpen geschätzt so ca. 1 Meter tief. Links und recht stehen Bäume und Sträucher die stark unterspült sind
Der kleine Bach wird sich ganz und gar selbst überlassen und dort verlaufen sich auch keine Menschen. Absolut sauber und schön schön kühles Wasser
Die Strömung ist bei dem niedrigen Wasserstand aktuell recht gering

Ich wollte kein extra Thema aufmachen, daher hier meine Frage - es heißt ja immer probieren geht über studieren - beim ersten Gang durch den kleinen Bach habe ich keinerlei Fisch gesehen -  an welchen Merkmalen kann man an einem kleinen zugewachsenen Bach im Vorfeld festmachen ob da überhaupt Fisch vorhanden ist und wie würdet Ihr vorgehen - jetzt schon an den Gumpen probieren oder auf eine Regenperiode mit mehr Wasser und ein wenig mehr Strömung warten ?


----------



## Michael.S (7. September 2021)

Keitech Sexy Impact 2,8 und Keitech Guard Spinning Skirt 1,8 gramm, heute war Debüt , Sexy Impact in green Pumkin Guard Spin Jig in Watermelon , das sind hier die besten Barschfarben und die wollte ich auch fangen , Forellen gibt es hier leider nicht , bin auch voll zufrieden einige schöne Barsche , allerdings hatte ich auch viele Fehlbisse , einmal wurde mir der Trailer geklaut , das lag wohl an dem Krautabweiser am Haken , den habe ich etwas entschärft und zwei der Borsten abgeschnitten mit nur noch einer Borste ist es besser , die anderen Größen werde ich mir auch noch kaufen demnächst , sind sicher auch auf Zander fängig


----------



## Seele (7. September 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Am Wochenende habe ich mir mal einen kleinen zugewachsenen Bach nur bewaffnet mit der Wathose angeschaut um mal ein erstes Gefühl zu bekommen
> Da der kleine Bach recht schwer zugängig ist wird dort anscheinend überhaupt nicht geangelt. Vielleicht aber auch weil dort gar kein Fisch vorhanden ist
> 
> Der Wasserstand ist so von 5-10 cm bis in den Gumpen geschätzt so ca. 1 Meter tief. Links und recht stehen Bäume und Sträucher die stark unterspült sind
> ...


Wenn du aufmerksam mit der Polbrille entlang läufst sollte schon Mal ein Fisch vorbei flitzen. Ansonsten einfach probieren. Try and Error, was soll schon mehr passieren. 
Gerade wenn du auf Sicht fischt, solltest du sehen ob dein Köder hin und wieder verfolgt wird.
Mach dir keine zu großen Hoffnungen auf Kapitale, an solchen Bächen geht es um die Schönheit und das Erlebnis selber, nicht die Rekordjagd.


----------



## Verstrahlt (7. September 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Ich wollte kein extra Thema aufmachen, daher hier meine Frage - es heißt ja immer probieren geht über studieren - beim ersten Gang durch den kleinen Bach habe ich keinerlei Fisch gesehen - an welchen Merkmalen kann man an einem kleinen zugewachsenen Bach im Vorfeld festmachen ob da überhaupt Fisch vorhanden ist und wie würdet Ihr vorgehen - jetzt schon an den Gumpen probieren oder auf eine Regenperiode mit mehr Wasser und ein wenig mehr Strömung warten ?


Versuch dein Glück  ich Angel gerne an so Bächen und wer weis was da unter der ausgewaschenen Böschung lebt  hab hier in nem 1-2m breiten Bach schon 40+ Forellen gefangen. Chancen sind zwar gering aber möglich ist es allemal


----------



## fwde (7. September 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Versuch dein Glück


Werde ich mal an den Gumpen versuchen


Seele schrieb:


> an solchen Bächen geht es um die Schönheit und das Erlebnis selber, nicht die Rekordjagd.


bei meinem ersten Marsch mit der Wathose in dem schönen kleinen Bach war direkt eine schöne Zufriedenheit - auch ohne Angel & Fisch

Deshalb werde ich es auch probieren und freue mich schon darauf


----------



## Seele (7. September 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Werde ich mal an den Gumpen versuchen
> 
> bei meinem ersten Marsch mit der Wathose in dem schönen kleinen Bach war direkt eine schöne Zufriedenheit - auch ohne Angel & Fisch
> 
> Deshalb werde ich es auch probieren und freue mich schon darauf


Wichtig ist, dass du uns berichtest und Fotos machst


----------



## BaFO (7. September 2021)

Schön, dass es solche Bäche in deiner Nähe gibt!
Sowas ist schon ohne dort zu angeln ein Top-Naturerlebnis.
Ich würde einfach an Verdächtigen Stellen ein bisschen lauern (mit der Polbrille) und Ausschau nach Fischen halten.

So hab ich es letztens auch an einem kleinen Bach gemacht, als wir mit der Familie dort gepicknickt haben.
Nach ner gewissen Zeit konnte ich einige Döbel erspähen.

Die Gumpen würde ich dann auch befische. Auch hinter großen Steinen und den ausgespülten Ufern fischen!

LG Max


----------



## Forelle74 (7. September 2021)

fwde schrieb:


> Am Wochenende habe ich mir mal einen kleinen zugewachsenen Bach nur bewaffnet mit der Wathose angeschaut um mal ein erstes Gefühl zu bekommen
> Da der kleine Bach recht schwer zugängig ist wird dort anscheinend überhaupt nicht geangelt. Vielleicht aber auch weil dort gar kein Fisch vorhanden ist
> 
> Der Wasserstand ist so von 5-10 cm bis in den Gumpen geschätzt so ca. 1 Meter tief. Links und recht stehen Bäume und Sträucher die stark unterspült sind
> ...


Ich will jetzt nicht übertreiben.
An solchen ydilischen Kleinoden musst du eins werden mit dem Bach.
Wenig gerödel, nur das nötigste.
Auch mal lang stehen bleiben und nur beobachten.
Keine Hektik viel Zeit.
Da kann man manche Überraschung erleben.
Ein kleines Brotflockerl abtreiben lassen und beobachten.
Oder gleich mit ner ganz leichten treibenden Montage.
Fliege,Minnow, Bug etc...

Die Gumpen darfst dann schon mit schwereren Ködern ausgiebig abfischen.

Wenn die tief stehen oder grad keinen Bock haben stehen die oft in den Gumpen ohne das man sie sieht.
Ausser  man sieht bis zum Grund.
Es dauert auch etwas bis man sich ans Wasser gewöhnt mit ner Polbrille.
Grad wenn man noch nie eine benutzt hat.
Bei jeder Schattierung und Wasserbewegung verhält sich das wieder etwas anders.
Oft denkt man da steht ein Fisch,dann wars wieder nur ein Fransen Gras der sich im Wasser hin und her bewegt.
Fische sind oft so schnell weg wen man nah ans Ufer geht bevor man sie sieht,weil sie die Vibrationen vom Ufer wahrnehmen.
Da lohnt es sich zu schleichen.
Viel Spaß bei der Erforschung des neuen Gewässers.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. September 2021)

Servus,
nur 2 einfache, aber wichtige Tips: immer bachaufwärts tippeln, kommst du von oben sieht dich *jeder *Fisch früher als du ihn. Eine Bafo z.B. sieht dich bei klarem Wasser auf knapp 10m.
 Und Waten in einem unbekannten Gewässer ist nicht schlau, auch nicht bachaufwärts. Bei wenig Gegenströmung schiebst du immer eine Welle vor dir her. Insbesondere Fische wie Döbel oder Äschen die auf Anflug warten reagieren darauf sehr allergisch. Ausserdem, viele unterschätzen das völlig, Schall bewegt sich unter Wasser fast 5 mal so schnell wie an der Luft.  Allein das Knirschen des Kies unter den Füßen ist schon schlecht, wegrollende Steine oder brechende Zweige sind noch viel übler. Ich muß auch viel waten weil es viel zu stressig wäre alle paar Meter eine neue Schneise in den Bewuchs zu schlagen, aber man sollte immer nachdenken was gerade sinnvoller ist. Für größere oder schnellere Gewässer ist das nicht so wichtig.


----------

